# What different tuning from kernel, sysctl.conf, rc.conf and loader.conf?



## darkstar (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear All,

Can anybody expalain to me about it?

I'm sorry if my english bad.

Thank you.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 24, 2008)

rc.conf     --> enable/disable system services and daemons
loader.conf --> tunables that can be set ONLY at boot and NOT LATER
sysctl.conf --> tunables that can be set anytime


----------



## RudiK (Nov 24, 2008)

Some (but not all) sysctls can be set any time but doesn't sysctl.conf only get read at boot?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes it does, but later than loader.conf. The main purpose of loader.conf is to load kernel modules.


----------

